# Some of my kitties



## tinkandsherb (Dec 6, 2015)

So here's pics of a couple of my babies! The first two are my two indoor babies that I bottle fed from 2 weeks. Tinkerbelle is the calico and her bother the orange tabby is Sherbert; they're 12. The black cat with my little brother is one of the older barn cats, Panther, who likes to come in the garage when it gets cold and he likes to play with my brothers lol. Then there's two of our handsome barn cats; tabby and white is Diego, and the gorgeous dark orange tabby is Red. Then there's a litter of kittens that decided I was a climbing post lol, and another adorable cuddle puddle of kittens. And before anyone says anything, yes we spay/neuter our barn cats, but people know my aunt's a vet and we have a lot of land so they're always dumping pregnant cats off.


----------



## GoEagles (Aug 18, 2016)

So many babies!!!!


----------



## Greenport ferals (Oct 30, 2010)

Nice! The group kitten shot is cute; all your cats are quite beautiful. 
Nothing wrong with having lots of cats! I do too and all are fixed, loved and well cared for.
Welcome to the forum.


----------



## amy22 (Jul 5, 2013)

They are all super cute! I especially like the calico with tabby markings. And the classic tabby markings on Red are stunning!


----------



## tinkandsherb (Dec 6, 2015)

Thanks everyone! Red is a really funny cat lol. He was completely feral and was slowly getting used to us, but then one day just decided he loved people and literally ran up and jumped into my aunts arms and wanted to be pet lol. And now he's an attention hog


----------



## maggie23 (Mar 10, 2012)

they're all so beautiful! and you are all so lucky to have each other. :laugh:


----------



## ebonytigger (Jan 27, 2017)

They are gorgeous <3


----------



## spirite (Jul 31, 2012)

Wow, what a gorgeous crew! That little Tinkerbelle has such adorable markings on her face.  Are the mamas to the kitties now barn cats as well? 

It must be frustrating to have people dumping kitties there, expecting you to take care of them. 

On the other hand...you get all these cute squishy kittens to play with!


----------



## tinkandsherb (Dec 6, 2015)

Most of the mama kitties are now barn cats since a lot of them were skittish and do better around the barn. The ones that are super friendly we usually find new homes for. The kittens we usually end up evaluating and the super hyper ones end up staying in the barn and the sweet laid back ones usually find homes.


----------

